# Kubota power steering m6030



## Larrydavis4444 (Jun 11, 2019)

Do I need to bleed power steering system after replacing the control valve?


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

should bleed it self, start tractor and rotate steering back and fourth to the stops. Don't hold against the stops at first.


----------

